# Dogster Railroad has vol. transport drivers for every state and Canada



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.dogster.com/forums/Dogster_Railroad/thread/376190/3
http://www.dogster.com/forums/Dogster_Railroad/thread/376190/3

*this is amazing.**Dogster Railroad has transport vols for every state and Canada.
You might have to register get a login and password to contact them peopl.
I just had to share this!!*

Look what I found on Dogster Railroad-Vols. for every state -Here's just a sampling!!


TENNESSEE 

Cookie - I live in middle Tennessee about 50 miles south of Nashville I am bout 30 miles north of the Alabama state line. I would be willing to help transport 2 hours round trip in any direction. 

Gabe the Dog - we are just south of Nashville, TN and can transport small-medium dog(s) 2-3 hours away, maybe farther if it is on a weekend. 

Amore - We are in Nashville, TN and would love to help!! Most anytime is ok, any direction, as well!! 

Kenyon - We're in the Knoxville, TN area and can drive 2 hours east, west, north or south. We work weird hours, but you should always contact me if you need help. Got a small car and can probably get a pet carrier. 

Maggie - We are in Nashville, TN and can do 2-3 hours any direction.... Weekends would be best 

Oprah - We are in Memphis, TN and can do the mid-south area of norther mississippi, easter arkansas, the boot heal of missouri and west tn. our email is [email protected] if you want to contact us that way! 

TEXAS 

Freckles - Am able to transport around the Houston area and can also do Austin/San Antonio with notice. Have a van so have room to transport. 

Levi - We go from Austin to OKC regularly and can make runs for you. i would prefer weekends but i love road trips! 

Smoke - Wylie, Texas. (this pack comes with Vincent's 4 paws of approval seal!!) 

Dusty - Houston, TX - can transport any size dog within abt 150 miles of 77450. Fairly flexible schedule. 

Gitta - We are willing to transport within 150-200 miles of Amarillo. Occasionally we can make the trip to New Mexico or Oklahoma. We make trips down to the Tyler area and even to the Harlingen area to see our families so we may be able to transport there on occasion too. 

Twinkie - houston area, willing to go surrounding cities - austin, galveston san antonio.. etc 

Mia - We are located in the Houston, TX area and are willing to help! We can transport probably up to 4 hours in any direction (maybe more, just ask!). Friday afternoons and weekends are the only times we are available. Overnight guests may be permitted depending on the dog until August 2007 (we will be moving). Our car space would allow 1 maybe 2 large dogs or 3 or so smaller dogs 

Nick - Round Rock/Austin, Texas and anything within about 100 miles 

Sydney - Houston, TX 
Available weekends 
Can transport to Dallas, Austin, Victoria, Texarkana 
Surrounding Houston area in the evenings 
Able to move multiple dogs/cats 
Overnight guests ok 

Kilo - can transport within a 60-mile radius of Austin, TX. 
Small to medium dogs only due to the size of my car. 
2 dogs max per transport. 
Overnights okay if only one dog. 
Weekends only

NEW YORK 

Lady Liberty - We have a new 2008 Jeep Liberty (a GPS unit) and the back seat folds down flat to accomadate large breeds. We/I would be able to help on weekends and some evenings between Syracuse and Buffalo and areas south & north of Rochester. (we live in Rochester). 

Jasper - I am willing to help anytime. I have done some transports with MoStar in the past. I am between Erie PA and Buffalo NY. 

Kaluah - I am near Albany New York. I am willing to travel 2-3 hours to help with transports. I am availiable mainly on weekends as I work during the week. I can transport most size dogs, as I have a 2002 Jeep Libery. Feel free to contact me [email protected] 

Quincey - I am right between Buffalo NY and Rochester NY, available weekends, any time during the summer (teacher) and I can do overnights.... Weeknights are ok for overnights, if someone else drops off and picks up. We only have a jeep so one large kennel fills it, we might be able to put two small kennels in there and maybe another small one in the back seat.... 

Harry - we're in NYC and willing to help out in the general tri-state area (NY, NJ & CT) 

Misha - We'd like to help out too. We live live in Long Island, NY. Available on the weekends 

Shayne - I live part of the time in NY (i go to college here so that time of year). I'm in the Westchester area so i can help out with northern NJ to NY or CT. I'm in NY roughly aug-mid dec and jan-may 
I live the other time (mid dec-med jan and May - aug) i live in Pittsburgh. i'd be more than willing help with over nights or transports! 
I do drive cross state (ny to pa) every now and again and would be more than willing to take a pup with me on the long journey. Just give me a buzz, though those long trips i'm first serve to a BC rescue i work with. Shoot me a line if you need help! 

Ozzie Lu - I can help transport between Connecticut and New York tri state area. 

Meatball - Buffalo area 

Farrah - Buffalo area, available weekends 

Leo - Fredonia, N.Y.- that is between Erie, P.A., Buffalo, N.Y., and Jamestown, N.Y. - all are short drives. I can drive pups and also take overnights, depending on the dog. 

Bubbles - I live n syracuse, ny. I can do weekends. possible overnights. i am willing to drive round trip 4 hours 

Jack - Vermont and Central NY 
I live in Vermont (north/central) and can help with transport around this area, PLUS we travel every other weekend to SYRACUSE, NY) and therefore can do ALBANY, SARATOGA, UTICA, and SYRACUSE legs.
__________________


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I made this a sticky. Great important information and didnt want it to get lost.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BeauShel*

BeauShel:

Thanks!!

I COULDN'T BELIEVE IT WHEN I FOUND IT!!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

AMAZING!!! Bookmarked this for future reference. Thanks


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

bump

I want everyone to see this.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow this is awesome!! I would love to put myself on the list if anyone needs transport help out my way.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

*NC Railroad*

North Carolina
Heather available for NC and SC, some of Va. What am I saying.. I will do what ever needs to be done and go there too!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

bumping for Rebel...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump

*PLEASE SEE Aces Wild's post for Transport for Rebel June 27 and June 28.
Rebel needs drivers!!!!!*


----------

